# Slam Specialties Management



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody on this forum have any experience with the manifold and controller with ecu? For $550 Im very tempted to give it a shot :beer:

Links:
Controller : http://www.theslamstore.com/product_p/mc.1-ss.htm

Manifold: http://www.theslamstore.com/product_p/sv-8c.htm


----------



## kdfguy (Apr 6, 2009)

My girlfriend had the controller with VU4 in her car for awhile. the controller worked very well (does feel cheap in your hand, lightweight and plastic), however about 5months into ownership the all up and all down buttons just stopped working. the very tip of the controller has a light (green) and it wouldnt light up to show power.. then i was wiggling the wires that go into the controller and it lit up green, but made the car all of sudden air down... scary.. 

i called them up and they replaced it under warrantee and said the wires that go in to the controller were shorting out... duh:banghead:

We ended up selling the placement controller about 4 months later and going Switchspeed and havent had a single problem since.. the only thing we both miss is the "all up" feature the SS controller had over the Switchspeed..


only other thing that really sucked about the Slam controller is the cable from the ECU to the controller is very short.. maybe 5-6ft and if your doing a trunk set up, its very doubltful youll have enough slack to have the controller comfortably in the front seat with you.. we went to radio shack and got a 7' cable for cheap and used that as an extension... worked fine for the 9 months we ran the controller


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm do you think that issue could have been caused by wiring it up to the VU4? In a way you get a pigtail harness with the manifold so you can run a AVS switchbox so that may be another option, but I have seen the SS management as a kit for $500 shipped.


----------



## kdfguy (Apr 6, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> Hmm do you think that issue could have been caused by wiring it up to the VU4? In a way you get a pigtail harness with the manifold so you can run a AVS switchbox so that may be another option, but I have seen the SS management as a kit for $500 shipped.




No the part you wire to the VU4 is a separate harness. The one that the controller plugs into is its own wire. Also the part that was "bad" was right where the wires enter the controller.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Switchbox + VU4 and be done.

I wouldn't run the Slam management.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kdfguy said:


> No the part you wire to the VU4 is a separate harness. The one that the controller plugs into is its own wire. Also the part that was "bad" was right where the wires enter the controller.





Buck Russell said:


> Switchbox + VU4 and be done.
> 
> I wouldn't run the Slam management.


:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like they are trying to use the "best" features from all the other platforms out there...Similar to the Airlift manifold...Similar to the Accuair ECU...Similar to the AVS switchbox...and if i'm not mistaken they also have add-on height sensors that look like Accuair products.

I would just wonder if the quality was there or if they have done a bit of "reverse engineering" overseas to provide a similar product that the market is familiar with at a lower price point? Makes me wonder if the software is there to backup the hardware.

In for opinions from other people who have tried it :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like they are trying to use the "best" features from all the other platforms out there...Similar to the Airlift manifold...Similar to the Accuair ECU...Similar to the AVS switchbox...and if i'm not mistaken they also have add-on height sensors that look like Accuair products.
> 
> I would just wonder if the quality was there or if they have done a bit of "reverse engineering" overseas to provide a similar product that the market is familiar with at a lower price point? Makes me wonder if the software is there to backup the hardware.
> 
> In for opinions from other people who have tried it :thumbup:


Im a big fan of their rear bags, and their individual valves are ok. If a vendor wanted to hook me up with one at cost plus shipping :laugh: Id try one out and document my results here. :beer:


----------



## OhA3 (May 18, 2016)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like they are trying to use the "best" features from all the other platforms out there...Similar to the Airlift manifold...Similar to the Accuair ECU...Similar to the AVS switchbox...and if i'm not mistaken they also have add-on height sensors that look like Accuair products.
> 
> I would just wonder if the quality was there or if they have done a bit of "reverse engineering" overseas to provide a similar product that the market is familiar with at a lower price point? Makes me wonder if the software is there to backup the hardware.
> 
> In for opinions from other people who have tried it :thumbup:



I love my SS Manifold, controller, and microprocessor. Had it on my '87 C10 and just bought a new setup for my '06 a3 which is going on this weekend in addition to Airrex. I like the fact that it can be easily disconnected for added security.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice, going to be starting up a project here pretty soon which I may actually pick up one of these manifolds and use with a AVS switchbox for a budget build. I ended up buying Air Lifts new 3H system after seriously considering quite a few different options.


----------

